# ISO - Chicken Recipes



## motherofone09 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking for new thing to make.with chichen


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to DC  

Look at the top of the page and in the blue bar, hover your mouse over Meats. You'll see an item called Chicken & Turkey. Click on that and you'll find lots of recipes for chicken. Under Options, you can change the time period to look for recipes over the last month, year, etc. 

It would help us to know what you are already making with chicken, so we can suggest new things. If you're looking for something in particular, just ask and you'll get lots of responses. Have fun


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 16, 2013)

Made this last night.  Pound skinless breast to an even thickness (not thin).  Salt and pepper.  Mix equal amounts of Hellman's mayo and shredded Parm cheese and spread on chicken.  Dust with Italian style bread crumbs.  425 F 15-20 minutes or until the internal temp is 165 F.


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello motherofone09 , welcome to DC


----------



## merstar (Jul 4, 2014)

This is such a broad category. We need more specifics, ie, do you want recipes for a whole chicken or just chicken breasts, chicken thighs, etc?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

She asked for them last September...


----------



## merstar (Jul 4, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She asked for them last September...



Ha! I didn't even notice that. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

yes, you can stop looking up chicken recipes...


----------



## CraigC (Jul 5, 2014)

If you look at her profile, the last time she was here, 9-19-13.


----------

